# best ideas to socialize puppy



## cody5777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello, Last week we got a gsd puppy from a **** hole. No grass, lived totally outside in a hole the parents had dug and just bratty kids to contend with. SAt on the floor with him 2 hours before he would make any eye contact.Now he runs 90miles through our home and plays like a maniac He is 12 weeks old and a wonderful sweet boy. I want to socialize him as much as possible and asking for suggestions. we have had friends come to the house and he loves everyone. I have had shepherds my entire life and have never had one that is this much a follower. Took him to the vet clinic the next day for shots and total exam and healthy after he lost the fleas and ticks. Therre was a small dog there that barked at thim and he barked back. Want him to get along with other dogs also. Took him to walmart sat on the bench and people all sizes stopped and played with him. Within an hour carts were running in front of him and he fell asleep right there. I know Petco allows it and just wondering what else I can do. And one more thing, animal control has made a visit where he came from and no more puppies hopefully ever. Thanks in advance for any advice .


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Watching from the bench is a really good method. When I was raising guide dogs that was suggested to us as a way to get exposure without putting too much pressure on the pup.

In my opinion, the best way to socialize the puppy to other dogs is to use an older dog with no dog aggression and excellent obedience. If the older dog will listen to you (rather than someone else) it is even better (I think it impresses the pup that you *ought* to be obeyed). Go for a walk with them in an open area.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would take him to a puppy class. You can look for an obedience training club in your area- they're usually cheaper than a Petsmart class and have many experienced trainers/handlers. I took mine to the vet's office for a field trip, we sat in the waiting room, got on the scale, the vet gave them treats. You can ask at the vet's office if they know of anyone near you who might want to get together for play dates. You can also go to Home Depot, Tractor Supply, feed stores with him. Sounds as though he's off to a great start, poor little guy, so glad you rescued him. Is his name Cody or is that yours?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome that your pup is coming out of his shell! Here are some places I have taken my dogs for what I call, "real-life-exposure":

Airport
Helicopter Hangar
Office
Ski Hill
Indoor Hockey Arena (Watched little kids having Hockey practice)
Construction Sites
Skateboard park
Horse Boarding Stables
Indoor Riding Arena (watched the horses being ridden from the bleachers)
Pet Stores
Home Depot before our local Home Depot changed their policy on allowing pets
Farmer's Market
Flea Market
and probably a whole lot of other places that I just can't remember at the momment . . . 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Places around here that we take our puppies to (adults as well)

-TSC
-Petco/Petsmart
-Downtown canal walk (man made canal w/3 miles of paved walking/biking on both sides, condos and restaurants lining the sides. Tons of people, kids, dogs, music, etc
-Monon trail - paved path throughout the city over an old railroad. Walking/biking path. Very busy in some areas, quiet in others depending on day/time. Some parts go through wooded areas, some through houses/condos, and others through diners/pubs.
-Parks
-Neighborhood walks
-School playgrounds outside of school hrs.

We've had our pup for just a few days, 10 wks old, and he had no socialization at all outside of his family and littermates. He lived in the sticks of KY...he had no leash training and was very scared of quite a few things. He has been on a walk in the neighborhood, been to TSC, and Petsmart in just a few days. He has already met all of our other dogs, and many in Petsmart last night. He has come out of his shell a ton in just a few days of outings.


----------



## cody5777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks so much to all of you for the wonderful ideas. He is such a aweet boy and want o give him as much exposure as possible. I am on vacation all week and planning on taking him to a constructionn site tomorrow and later in the afternoon to our highschool football practice after school at the park. He already loves to ride in the car and wiggles his tail when someone waves at him from another car. Such a sweetie. Horrible babyhood but now he hit doggie lottery so our vet told him.Thanks so much again


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think everyone so far has given some awesome ideas. I for one didnt know i could take my dogs to tractor supply company but i'll remember it for next time! lol. Pretty much any opportunity you have for positive socialization, jump on it. Pet stores, walks, flea markets (that allow pets of course as some dont!)... the list goes on. There are TONS of places you can take your pup. Good luck!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Get him into a good obedience/socialization class for puppies. My class exposed the puppies to many different things.

Can add a few;

people walking with canes/crutches/wheelchairs - go to a hospital and sit outside 

expose him to a lawnmower and leaf blower - go to a commercial building when the landscaping crew is there

exposure to uniformed police - sit outside the police station

baseball diamond - great for cheering crowds, sound of the ball hitting the bat, and kids running, ball hitting the fence

take him on an elvator

Schoolyard when school is let out - screaming kids, running, kids wearing backpacks, parents pushing stollers and pulling wagons, kids riding bikes

Take him to a dog park - outside the fence only. This way he sees dogs runnying and playing from a controlled location.


love the suggestion of a construciton site


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The local mall in my town opens 3 hrs before the stores do for mall walkers and they let me bring Stosh to walk around the mall. I asked the mall security because it was so bloody hot we could hardly keep up training and they said yes! Surprised me and I was glad I asked, so it's worth a try. It's been really great for him, we get exercise in the a/c, he gets lots of heeling practice and we sit and watch people go by. The walkers seem to enjoy seeing him since he's well behaved, although he does bark at the mannequins in the Victoria Secret's window.


----------



## cody5777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks again. Well, yesterday he went to a retirement home and saw all sorts of things. Wheelchairs coming down the hall, walkers and people were so thrilled to see him and just made their day, An older lady asked me to bring him back often. He got to ride on the elevator and tail going like crazy. He is like a old soul. Nothing seems to spook him. This morning he went to puppy solcialization class. He is fearful of older dogs coming up to him. Does not growl or snap but just clings to me. He was also in a pen with 7 other adult dogs when we rescued him. So who knows what demons he remembers. By the end of the class there was a senior gsd who came to him and licked and sort of mothered him and then he seemed to relax. Just a,great boy. We have always bought our gsd from really wonderful breeders, but this little one needed to be rescued. Friends came with their 2 small children yesterday morning and played so niice with them and tons of kisses, so little by little he is getting to be a very confident boy. Again, thanks so much for all the wonerful ideas.


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

Stosh said:


> The local mall in my town opens 3 hrs before the stores do for mall walkers and they let me bring Stosh to walk around the mall. I asked the mall security because it was so bloody hot we could hardly keep up training and they said yes! Surprised me and I was glad I asked, so it's worth a try. It's been really great for him, we get exercise in the a/c, he gets lots of heeling practice and we sit and watch people go by. The walkers seem to enjoy seeing him since he's well behaved, although he does bark at the mannequins in the Victoria Secret's window.


I think that's normal. My husband barks at the Victoria Secret mannequins as well!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I did a google search for any doggie events in my area. I got info on charity concerts for rescues, "bark in the park" days, pet expos downtown, dog-specific walks, free puppy socials....all kinds of things that would allow me to socialize my pup to other dogs and people, without having to go to a dog park. Sometimes they cost $$, but I like going to these types of events better because most of the dogs are leashed, it's a more controlled environment. And, of course, it's events FOR the dogs, so they are allowed in


----------



## kaiser2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Why does he bark at everyone?
I take my 5 month pup out daily to stores, walks, ect daily. Everytime we are in a store he barks at anyone or other dogs and wont stop unless someone pats him. Alot of people think he is beeing aggressive but hes really not, just wants attention. How do I get him to stop this behavior? He is very loyal and listens well and is not mean at all but for some reason we cant break this. he goes to puppy social and is fine there, I dont understand what he wants?


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

summerronk said:


> i think that's normal. My husband barks at the victoria secret mannequins as well!!



lolololol


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Stosh said:


> The local mall in my town opens 3 hrs before the stores do for mall walkers and they let me bring Stosh to walk around the mall. I asked the mall security because it was so bloody hot we could hardly keep up training and they said yes! Surprised me and I was glad I asked, so it's worth a try. It's been really great for him, we get exercise in the a/c, he gets lots of heeling practice and we sit and watch people go by. The walkers seem to enjoy seeing him since he's well behaved, although he does bark at the mannequins in the Victoria Secret's window.


That is such an amazing idea!! I will definitley take him to the mall!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

You might also want to get him use to different surfaces. Congratulations on you pup


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

The places we brought Molly to and still do are:

-the beach 2 to 3 times a week in the summer
-once every 2 weeks to my wifes elementary school to do obedience training with her students
-once in a while we go for walks in the downtown core
-obedience classes
-pet stores
-daily neighborhood walks


----------

